# Black Friday Sale: NativeDSD Music & iFi Audio DAC/HP Amp Offer. :)



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

If you've been wanting to get your feet or ears wet and try Hi-Res music combined with a portable or desktop Hi-Res DAC/Headphone Amp/Preamp, iFi Audio and NativeDSD music have collaborated for a special Black Friday offer.

Buy a iFi xDSD or nano iDSD Black Label and get a FREE iFi USB iSilencer (in-line USB noise filter), a FREE NativeDSD Sampler Album + 50% OFF all other NativeDSD music downloads. Check the video below.







Also check out the new and very affordable fully-balanced iFi ZEN DAC/Headphone Amp/Preamp that uses the Native DSD Burr-Brown chips. It can be powered from USB or a separate 5v/2.5amp wall-wart linear power supply. There is also a ZEN Bluetooth DAC.

I picked up the iFi ZEN DAC and its surprisingly good, especially for just $129 shipped. VERY solid build quality, and it's a fully-balanced design, but also has single-ended Headphone & Preamp Outputs. Both rear preamp outputs are switchable between fixed-level and variable-level, which is controlled by the nice, solid aluminum knob on the front panel.

It has a simple gain boost selector button on the front panel for use with high-sensistivity IEMs or high-impedance/hard to drive over-ear headphones. There is also a front panel Bass Boost button which works nicely for a bit of added low end.

It sounds extremely good and easily drove both my sensitive AKG N5005 IEMs in low gain mode and the hard to drive 600-ohm Beyerdynamic T1 headphones in high gain mode.

IMO, this is the absolute best value for a small, desktop, Balanced DAC/Headphone Amp/Preamp!


----------

